# I'm at a loss and getting frustrated.....



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam does this too... i'd love to hear any advice some of the "pros" have to give. lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I crate my dogs when someone comes over- all of them, except the senior.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I crate my dogs when someone comes over- all of them, except the senior.


 
But do you end up letting them out, or do they stay crated while the visitors are there? He's very vocal about going in the crate so it's disturbing to visitors too. What I really want is for him to learn to behave around them and learn some manners. I'm afraid if I always just crate him, he would never really learn how to be gentle when he's so excited to see someone or meet someone new. Most of the people who come to my house love animals so they wouldn't mind him greeting them, it's just the very *robust* way he does it that is the problem.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah *robust* great word for our hellions. To answer your question, obedience class will help if you can teach a good down-stay. But Abby has been to two 8 week programs and she still just wants to love and be loved. I just make sure that if someone frail or very young is coming, they are crated for the first meet and greets and then I supervise every moment. I guess I look at it this way, I love their energy and excitement and these early years are so fun. <although Abby is getting to the age where that should really not be an excuse>

Have fun in obedience class, I think that will help alot.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Ah *robust* great word for our hellions. To answer your question, obedience class will help if you can teach a good down-stay. But Abby has been to two 8 week programs and she still just wants to love and be loved. I just make sure that if someone frail or very young is coming, they are crated for the first meet and greets and then I supervise every moment. I guess I look at it this way, I love their energy and excitement and these early years are so fun. <although Abby is getting to the age where that should really not be an excuse>
> 
> Have fun in obedience class, I think that will help alot.


You might have them on leashes for the first few minutes and when they calm down, take the leashes off.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

The thing that worked for us is that we asked people to just ignore him when they come in and I did have to be right there not letting him jump up on people. After a few minutes of no attention he was usually calm enough and behaved. But then again, we don't have people coming to our house very often. We'll see tonight, they will be people coming over. He goes crazy and barks if I put him in the crate.

I'm sure you'll get much better advice. This is just what worked with Charlie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two get excited, too. I find if I put Tucker on lead he is a dream. I only need to leave him on the lead for a short time. Shadow can be annoying. He wiggle butts and whines looking to be petted, but he doesn't really jump and if someone firmly tells him to go lay down he'll leave them alone.

Our problem is that we don't get much company. It would help if we did because they wouldn't be so darn excited. I also find there is no jumping if I have the dogs outside, on lead, for them to greet company. Company can then walk right in with them. This is how we introduced them to an infant that was with us for a period of time. They did great.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like my house. Banner is just about 8 months old too and we're going through the same thing here. I have to say he's always been excited to greet everyone, but I'm doing the same things here with just getting him under control and making sure people ignore him until he's calm. That's what we're being told in class too. I know it's hard to practice this in the "real world" and you can't always get them on leash and under control when you want them to be. But I also find people ignore me when I ask that they wait until I at least get Banner to sit before they pet him, but hey, all I can do is keep at it and try right? I have to say it IS getting better and I'm sure a little more maturity will help too. Good luck to all of us :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Honestly, I rarely have company. I have four dogs, and only a small common area for guests. My dogs run from any room in the house and jump in their crates with a smile and sleep when I say "Crate!" so it's not a big deal. It works for us. However, that said, all my dogs are fine with guests. What worked for me was a strong "Go lie down" command and a rug or bed they go to when I say it. The Whippets don't care about anyone anyway beyond a brief hello. Both my Goldens sit nicely and go away when told. I've never had one that was really nutty about it, unless the guest was sweet talking them and encouraging it, in which case I call the dog to heel and look annoyed at the guest LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS Obedience might be the answer. My dogs have a very strong response to commands, and solid stays. Even if I know my Golden WANTS to get up and greet someone, if I say "Go to your place, down, and stay" he will.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's what I do...

When the doorbell rings, I put a leash on Rookie before I answer the door. With the door closed, I put Rookie in a sit. I won't open the door unless he's in a sit. When I open the door, I KEEP Rookie in a sit. This is VERY hard for him, but he knows that he has to sit. When the guest is in the house, I release Rookie from the sit, but keep the leash on just in case. He is not allowed to jump on anyone. If he jumps on anyone, I have my guests turn their back and ignore him. When he calms down a bit, he will usually sit in front of my guests because he knows I won't let them greet him until he sits. As soon as he sits, they are allowed to pet him and greet him.

Rookie is 9 months old and loves visitors. None of this is easy for him, but after a lot of repetition, he has learned what he needs to do. Sitting for guests is the fastest way for him to get what he wants, which is to be petted and loved.

Friends and family know how to deal with the puppy when they come in the house. If I have a new visitor, I leave Rookie in the house, go out on the front step, tell my visitor that the dog is being trained, explain to them how to greet the dog, go back in the house, leash the dog, and then when Rookie is in a sit, I let the visitor in.

Again, none of this is easy. Rookie LOVES visitors, so it's really hard for him to sit, but he's getting better with every visitor.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Tank learned commands really well... One of the ways we kept him calm when people came over is that when he was a little puppy we wouldn't get excited when we would see him. We would greet him but not in a loud high pitched squeaky voice and so when people would come in he would sniff them and be done with it. I'm a firm believer in the calmer you are to your pets and better they will act. Tank was very calm and well behaved.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff is still a nutter but he's getting better. Even my Mom will come over to him and pet him. His problem is when they stop - that's when he jumps up because he wants more. He does know to sit but then skootches while sitting until he's right up against the person - it's too funny - yeah.. I guess naughty but funny. 

All I can say is don't give up - they do get better with age. :bowl:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We find that usually after the first 10 minutes, the dogs calm way down. 

The visitor has to NOT speak to them, not look at them, not pay any attention whatsoever to them.

Later, the visitor can call them over individually for petting.

The key is training the visitors as much as the dog!! :lol:

In time, if you keep working with him on sit/down and stay.....he'll get it. But if you get a visitor who keeps talking baby talk, the dog is going to get excited, and you should remove the dog until he and the visitor can calm down!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips! I'm really glad to see that my Cooper isn't the only pup who greets people with gusto! I'll keep on keepin' at it and then we'll see how much help obedience will be next month too.:wave:


----------

